# More on Kubota N.A. Expansion



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New major parts distribution center.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kubota-expands-its-footprint-in-north-america-aimee-cope/


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Is orange back? Will Kubota join all Ag-combine, implement?


----------

